
The Blockchain Makes Headway in the Oil and Gas Industry - avadhoot
https://btcmanager.com/news/business/the-blockchain-makes-headway-in-the-oil-and-gas-industry/
======
davidgerard
tl;dr the blockchain does not make headway in the oil and gas industry.

The entire claim is a CEO saying: "I've seen sufficient bank presentations to
believe the technology is there and it's solid." That's it. That's all.

